# Urgent in Gloucester County, NJ



## pla725 (Jul 10, 2008)

Needs homes or foster space for at least 10 rabbits. Six are young rabbits around 5- 6 months old. They were trapped as strays and are not socialized. The others are from an abuse case. They came in last night. My rescue has put out a plea. I can take one. The others may very well be euthanized onMonday.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think I bought extra time for these guys. I told them I was working on getting more foster homes. I could take four rabbits rightaway ifneeded.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 12, 2008)

I know the shelters are overflowing everywhere but if anyone in NJ or PA can help outlet me know by tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry i seen this plea on my myspace. I hope you are able to find help for all those buns.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 13, 2008)

It's starting to look like we can take four out of there. I've put out a plea to various places including here.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 14, 2008)

Taking at least 7, maybe more depending on condition. I'm a glutton for rabbits. At least I have a co-dependent who is taking some of them. 

Paula

Bunny-holic


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 14, 2008)

that's so great!! 

I hope you can get them *ALL* out!!

poor bunnies...they deserve a "second chance"...

:hearts:


----------



## Maukin (Jul 14, 2008)

Contact Ruth Steinert Memorial SPCA in Minersville PA.

Ask for their "bunny person". You'll get me.

Maukin


----------



## pla725 (Jul 15, 2008)

I ended up pulling all eleven. I'm fostering four adults. The other two people are fostering the six youngsters and the healthier adult rabbit. The four I have are 2 Dutch, 1 English Spot and a Silver Marten. The one Dutch and the English Spot are in bad shape. The Dutch is practically a skelton. I'm not sure if it will make it. I have an appointment at the vet on Friday. 

The lady at the supply store also breeds rabbits and she suggested oats to help with weight gain. I've heard others say that is good for weight gain. 

I gave them hay, timothy and alfalfa mix pellets and some collard greens.


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 15, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I ended up pulling all eleven. I'm fostering four adults. The other two people are fostering the six youngsters and the healthier adult rabbit. The four I have are 2 Dutch, 1 English Spot and a Silver Marten. The one Dutch and the English Spot are in bad shape. The Dutch is practically a skelton. I'm not sure if it will make it. I have an appointment at the vet on Friday.
> 
> The lady at the supply store also breeds rabbits and she suggested oats to help with weight gain. I've heard others say that is good for weight gain.
> 
> I gave them hay, timothy and alfalfa mix pellets and some collard greens.



...sending *healing vibes*!!

I hope they pull through!! considering how sensitive bunnies stomachs are, I thinkoats can cause a lot of gas if they are not used to it!! what about giving them Critical Care? for weight gain.[I'd be careful with the oats] kind of weird: here you are rescuing, and there is that woman breeding rabbits!!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm holding off of the oats. They are eating the greens, pellets and hay. I'm thinking of taking the emmaciated rabbit to the vet tonight.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 15, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I ended up pulling all eleven.


:hugsquish:


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 15, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I'm holding off of the oats. They are eating the greens, pellets and hay. I'm thinking of taking the emmaciated rabbit to the vet tonight.



good idea!! I really hope he'll pull through!!

:bunnyhug:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> I'm thinking of taking the emmaciated rabbit to the vet tonight.


Poor little thing...i really hope he/she is going to be ok...i really really do...that's just sad....but i'm happy that they have you to look out for their well being.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 15, 2008)

Courage as I am calling her is doing better than I thought. Definitely about 2 to 3 lbs. underweight. She also has an old orthopedic injury. Dr. Aumiller thinks she tore a ligament in her knee. There is some muscle atrophy around the hip. Also we both noticed a very heavy odor of nicotine in her fur. Interesting thing was that she has a tattoo in her ear. The other Dutch, also a female, also has a tattoo. 

She is on critical care. I put some in her food dish. She is chowing down on the hay. As are her friends. 

I just need to get a fecal and take with me on Friday. Dr. Aumiller wants to check for parasites.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

I just love the name Courage....as i'm sure it suits her well...i really am so glad that they're in your care now....and i'm looking forward to hearing sometimethat Courage is putting the weight back on.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm actually going to call the Dutch girls Gracie and Claire. Gracie is one I dubbed Courage on the fly.Claire is the other Dutch. 

I suspect the English Spot is a male. So he might be a Charlie. I really have to check. The Silver Marten is aggressive so I'm a little learyof reaching in. Ineed toget a different cage. One that opens from the top. Might be a boy also. Not sure of a name.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mark this as resolved. I'll start a blog.


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 17, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Mark this as resolved. I'll start a blog.



THANXX for the updates 

I'm glad to hear they're doing "OK" with you!! you take good care of them!!

I really really hope for Courage she'll get better!! Put on some weight Courage!!



:bunnyhug:


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Just in case if you are in need of some pellet slurry recipes:*



http://www.carrotcafe.com/n/syringefeed.html



...ahem...YUM......


----------

